# Tre' and Rev 7/29 (pic heavy)



## Asha0430 (Jul 24, 2010)

Had a little photo shoot with the birdies today 

Run Tre'!









"angel wings!"


















Rev


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I love that dark stripe on Revs crest  Both are beautiful tiels. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

They are so beautiful! 
I love the first pics where s/he looks like s/he's running the whole time.
CUTE!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

They are both gorgeous looking birds. Great pictures!


----------



## Asha0430 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you, thank you all!

I love the stripe on Rev's crest too, he's my little rocker. I got him a bass guitar bell toy to fit the bill 

Tre' was running on top of the cage the whole time, talking to me and the camera


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

ahhh, your tiels are adorable. I love the 2nd picture


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

So beautiful, they definately made me smile!


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

Tre cracks me up.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Awwww...how C-U-T-E!!

I love the one of Rev snuggling on this rope perch


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Such pretty tiels


----------

